# Pics of my 125g tank



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Alright, here's some shots from today. Tank needs trimming and rescaping. Camera is doing something weird and I was playing with new lighting techniques so the color was off. I did my best to correct it in photoshop, but some pictures still look really funky or have bad color.

Enjoy. If you have questions ask away.

Tank:

























Fish:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice... looks healthy!

The white pvc is a water return? from what?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good.



> The white pvc is a water return? from what?


 I have the same question. What's your lighting?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, it's water return from the sump. An eyesore I know. Soon I am going to take it out and score it with a saw or knife then tie a bunch of moss on there. Apparently my "giant moss" will stick to PVC without having to have groves to hold on to. I think I'll use that.

Bert: For lighting I have way too much... 
Front half: 4x55w PC (1/2 6700k 1/2 10000k)
Back half: 8x39w HO T5 (100% Aquamedic 'Planta' bulbs)

I need to call AquaMedic about the T5 fixture. When I first got it, the thing was as bright as the sun, now the colors have faded and I just replaced the bulbs 2 months ago. Maybe it's the bulbs. If it is, AquaMedic can replace them for me  If not, I'm going to sell the fixture and replace it with PCs.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Whats the plant that dominates the back left? Is it some sort of hygro?

Looks great anyway!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Great looking tank!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tank, Gumby... Lovely Rainbow fish.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments 

The plants in the back left are a combo of Ludwigia 'Cuba' and P. stellata 'Broad Leaf'.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice tank. I love the coloration on the bosemani. Everything looks healthy.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

mmmmmm... denison barbs...

Nice pictures! I'm a fish persion at heart so I noticed you fish first, particularly the denison barbs.
how many do you have and where did you get them? I want some as soon as I get a nice big tank.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I only have 2 right now. I got them at an LFS for plant trade-ins. They retail at $39.00 each at that particular store. I actually started with 4 but they don't accilmate well and I lost 2 of them. I'm hoping to add 3-5 more. I found an Asian fish store in Atlanta's "ethnic area" that sells them for $13 each... Should be getting them fairly soon.


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## mia55gallon (Mar 1, 2006)

*hy*

The tank looks awsome!!! any update on the T5s.I read in another thread that you like them, Im trying to decide what fixture to get for 49 bowfront and am on the fence on the whole Cf vs t5 debate, Id love any input... thanks again for the pics they are very inspirational keep it up..
in btw/ either the 2x96 cf or gettting two of the 2x39w t5s...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I like T5s in general. If you can get a quality fixture (ie: not AquaMedic) and quality bulbs (ie: not AquaMedic "Planta" bulbs) then they're great.

I just hate my fixture. Something is wrong with it, but AquaMedic denies it... Bulbs last maybe 5 months if I'm lucky, then they burn out. And by burn out I don't mean they just stop working. Some of the last bulbs I had apparently got so hot that the glass melted near the ends. Next time it happens I'll get a pic. I've emailed the main US AquaMedic office about this after talking to an AM rep who confirmed with me that they had short bulb life/overheating problems with my exact fixture. The email reply from AquaMedic US told me that the only problem they had with the fixtures was the acrylic splash guard melting away. Right. And bulbs lasting for 5 months tops then the GLASS bulbs melting is normal?

The Planta bulbs are awful. While plants grow under them, they look washed out (colors are incredibly dull) and the over all light intensity is horrible compaired to AquaMedic's 10K bulbs. When my current set of Planta bulbs burns out in 3 months (sigh), I'll replace them with 10000ks.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Yeah, it's water return from the sump. An eyesore I know. Soon I am going to take it out and score it with a saw or knife then tie a bunch of moss on there.


Maybe try some rough grit sand paper, maybe a little eaiser then the scoring with a knife


----------



## mia55gallon (Mar 1, 2006)

*more q's*

So if you had to chose (bulbs aside) btwn these 3 ligth configurations for a 36" tank, what would you do?:
-1x96 CF jebo + 2x39 t5 jebo
-2x96 cf jebo
-TWo 2x39 t5 jebos...
thanks alot for the previos response, I can only aspire to have a tank that nice...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

For right now, I'd probably still go with the PCs. The only reason for this is that the only large scale producer of HO T5 bulbs is AquaMedic and I've had a lot of bad experiences with the company's products in general (I work for an AM distributor)... the bulbs are no exception.

Edit: if you had access to another brand of T5 bulbs, I'd definately go with the T5 option though. If you do find some well priced non-AM T5s that work for planted tanks, definately tell me about it


----------

